# Guest Bloggers Wanted



## xposurepro

I'm looking for some talented photographers who would like to share a bit of their experience with my readers. Guest bloggers get an author Byline which can include link backs to your website, twitter & Facebook. XposurePro has a MR4 soon to be MR5 ranking so you get some good SEO love from posting. I'm open to a lot of topics .. beginner, intermediate, advanced .. Photography, Lightroom, Aperture, Reviews, etc. 

If you have an article to submit go to Lightroom Presets | Aperture Presets | Lightroom tutorials | Aperture tutorials | Photoshop Templates | Tutorials, Videos & More and there's a link to submit from the top menu bar.


----------



## vikvilotijevic

Try me: &#8220;Vinyl V&#8221; photoshoot « Viktor Vilotijevic


----------



## slg13

I get a 404 error on every page I click on... what's going on with your site?


----------

